# Jig rig



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Was watching In-Fisherman the other day and they had a guy fishing for musky with a large white jig (7/0 hook) with a 7" "blob" of plastic with a flat tail. Did anyone see this episode and would you know where you can find the components to this rig? I am going to try In-Fisherman website to see if I can find out there. Thanks for any info.......


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I believe the "blob" was a Joe Bucher Reaper tail.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. If it's the show I'm thinking of I believe it was a J-Mack jig with a 6" sassy shad type bait. The only place I've seen these jigs are Rollie & Hellen's. They also carry a soft plastic bait called a salt shaker to tip the jig with. They also have the huge shad baits. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Davycrockett.. I will do some searching on the internet to see if it is what I am looking for. I'm REALLY disappointed that In-Fisherman didn't email back with answer..... If I find them, I'll let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Did not see the show you mentioned ; but a fishing partner was using one of these http://www.jacksonlures.com/Commerce2/dawg.htm
in Lake of the Woods last week and caught a 43" Muskie. The color was black and the size was the 9" model.
The only problem with them is they get torn up pretty quick........ so get some spares if you go that route.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I sell 3/4 and 1 ounce jigs with 6" Shad bodies for the Muskie anglers.


----------

